# Goat's milk soap ??



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

OK I have milk now and want to try goats milk soap vs water...

So I know if I add the milk to the lye... it needs to be frozen. 

Do goats milk ice cubes work?

SILLY question? Does frozen weigh more than thawed?? :blush :blush
Do I just weigh the cubes?

To start my first time I THOUGHT I read on here you can make soap that is NOT 100% goats milk, but uses goats milk by mixing the lye & water then adding the milk later?? Before or after oils? If you do that can it be fresh?? Would this be easier to start with re: learning curve??

Normally the first time we do something *I* do it and Becca helps/watches, then she does it with me helping/watching... but being pregnant I'm inclined to let HER do the lye part for now... so I do not want our first couple batches to be too challenging. 

If anyone does a goats milk, oats, & honey can you share what/how you do it?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes you can use cubes of frozen milk.....that's what I do so I can pull out just what I need. Weighs the same frozen as thawed. Just seems like it's more. LOL

To do part water/part milk mix your lye with an equal amount of water then add an equal amount of milk after you've mixed your lye water into your oils and it has emulsified. Warm the milk up just a tad so it's about room temp. You don't want it cold, or hot. You can add a bit more milk depending on what percentage you want to soap at.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Lynn for my soap I like to store it in gal zip lock bags flat tis so easy to break up some in the bucket and then add the lye. I measure in my oz as I bag it up and then mark the bags. sometimes I just half water and half milk so will bag up some with less milk and then just thaw it out in the bag and pour in later but otherwise for my 100% GM it is all frozen and then I sprinkle over the lye slowly to get a light colored soap if I am making choco or adding vanilla etc then I don't worry so much on how slow I add the lye. bagging it is just a lot easier for me than icecube trays then dumping them into a bag etc etc.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks ladies... any great tips on adding oatmeal & honey??


Thinking we'll get to soap again this week.... maybe...


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I know Vicki just adds the whole oats and stick blends them in but I don't stick blend enough to pulverize mine so I run them through a coffee grinder (blender will work too, just don't do too much at a time). I add them at very light trace so I have time to mix them in well enough.

For the honey.....I have found it best to dissolve it in water first (it is not oil soluble). You can also dissolve it in some of your milk. I just find it disperses better this way. Before I started doing it that way I would find small clumps of honey in my soap because it just didn't get incorporated.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

How do you know how much to add in relation to your other items?? Just a *ball park*...


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

General rule of thumb is 1 teaspoon honey per pound of oil and 1 tablespoon of oats ppo.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

to the 7lb Wally recipe I add a good 1/3 cup of ground up oatmeal and only 1 Tbl spoon of honey other wise that honey will burn up my milk and make for yucky yuck soap. IMO


----------

